# White smoke from tailpipe



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a 95 altima that i noticed is blowing white smoke from the tail pipe, when i step on the gas.

The car doesnt burn oil becase i always check the level and its always ok, the coolant/antifreeze is always ok also. So im not sure if its the head gasket?

I just did spark plug, oil, oil filter, air filter change. Also after i noticed the white smoke i decided to replace the pcv valve, but after replacing it got a little worse 
because i can now see more white smoke.

Any suggestion of what it can be? or any test's i can do to the car to check it?


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I almost forgot to mention that mechanically the car is great. I have taken it in the highway the car runs good. I have done 45mnt trips in the highway and never gave me a problem. Which makes me doubt its a headgasket.


----------



## SomeoneMuchcooler (May 17, 2013)

Do you have bubbles in your over flow tank when you un cap it? How about the radiator?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it is pure white, that indicates steam, which would likely be coolant. If it has a blue-ish tint to it, that would indicate there is oil burning. A cylinder leakdown test would be helpful in diagnosing the problem.


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Blue smoke usually indicates burning oil, which is why you aren't noticing it burning oil.

How badly does it smoke? It its really bad it usually indicates a blown head gasket.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

altimanum1 said:


> I got a 95 altima that i noticed is blowing white smoke from the tail pipe, when i step on the gas.
> 
> The car doesnt burn oil becase i always check the level and its always ok, the coolant/antifreeze is always ok also. So im not sure if its the head gasket?
> 
> Any suggestion of what it can be? or any test's i can do to the car to check it?


It could just be condensation from the exhaust system during cold startup. Does it do it after the car is fully warmed up?

A good way to test for oil burning is to first fully warm up the motor.
Stand behind the car. Have someone rev the motor to 4,000 RPM and hold at that RPM for about 15 seconds. If you see a lot of blue smoke come out of the tailpipe, the motor is burning excessive oil.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I know why its throwing the white smoke, i had the catalytic converter removed and replaced with straight pipes. which makes all the fumes/white smoke come out. 

I don't know why i never thought about that been the issue.


----------

